# A new marketing tool for Woodworkers



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Rockler has introduced a marketing site for woodworkers who want to sell their work.

*Check this out.*


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

that is great…i clicked on the actual site…and it looks like it would be a great help to those selling…


----------



## hinklephil (Feb 4, 2010)

I would like to hear from any LJ's that have tried it. Looks to me like it would work. At least the folks logging on are looking for what we do.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Dick


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't sell anything, but I thought some other LJs would be interested.

I'm sure Rockler has a lot of potential buyers looking at this.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Great resource Dick.
Thanks.


----------



## williams (Feb 21, 2010)

The site is ad supported and they still want your $195/year. Sounds like a money grab to me. Why not just take some % of actual sale. Could be wrong, it may be best thing ever. Just a first impression.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Yea, I've seen it and am a fan of it on Facebook, but I just can't afford it right now. Seems like a good idea, though.


----------



## Tribalwind (Sep 30, 2009)

interesting. but wow 2 bills a year eh? Doh! and a premier plan is $700.
to me seems like the craft vending sites like etsy, 
only people going there are mostly other craftsmen (to compare ,or copy others),or those you point there yourself…

just joined the Art-Fire site, havent listed anything yet. but a basic account is free and no %'s on sales.

edit: ok so it's linked somehow to custommade.com 
which i suppose does have lot of buying traffic.


----------

